# SSL zertifikat von Comodo



## fuXz (27. Apr. 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein Zertifikat bei Comodo und die dazugehörigen Daten wie RSA Key, CRT, Zwischenkey

Dann SSL für die Domain aktiviert und ein die o.g. Daten eingetragen. Leider kommt nun immer:


```
Dem Zertifikat wird nicht vertraut, weil es vom Aussteller selbst signiert wurde.
Das Zertifikat gilt nur für xxx.xxxx.de. 

(Fehlercode: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)
```
Die genannte Domain ist der Hostname des Servers. SSL ist SSH seitig auch aktiviert wurden ebenfalls default ssl (evt hier der Fehler?).

//Edit
Nun klappt das SSL Zertifikat (Hatte die .key File nochmals überschrieben manuell) jedoch erscheint beim Apache Neustart nun (meiner Meinung nach logisch die Fehlermeldung) die Meldung: [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann liegt das darab das SSL default ist. Wie kann man dies ändern das nur das Zertifikat funktioniert ohne das SSL auf default für den apache ist?


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2012)

Versuch mal ein:

a2dissite default-ssl

und dann apache neu starten.


----------

